# Considering canon dslr.. any suggestion?



## alexs (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi
I recently bought Sony Rx 100, I have been doing lots of point and shoot, so the portability and picture quality really attracted me to buy it.  


But as I am slowly moving toward more serious photography, I wonder if getting dslr is necessary. 
Most photographers I like seem to use Canon, so I am naturally drawn to Canon dslr.  


I am interested in learning more of technical side (I've only used manual and digital compacts), I feel like when I shoot with rx100, I just shoot without thinking.
But then I see people 'downgrade' to high end mirrorless or compacts mainly because of the weight.  

I wish I can have both my sony and dslr, but I am on tight budget.
I am considering mid-range dslr, like used 60d.  If you have any suggestion on which canon dslr I should get, I'd appreciate any suggestion, comments.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Designer (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome!  Many photographers use Nikon as well.

Unless you have some means of selling your Sony for a good price, I suggest that you simply keep it.

Getting a DSLR is not "necessary", but it will open up many more choices as to how you make photographs.  

Yes, sometimes people who own DSLRs will purchase a smaller camera to carry around, but that is not always how it is done.


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 4, 2014)

Many photographers, especially veterans, choose Canon for a reason. I would research those photographers and find out the _why_ they chose it. 

For me, I chose Canon for a couple of reasons. First, I have really big hands and I didn't find the ergonomics of Nikon cameras favorable. That being said, my best friends, who are award winning photographers in the East Texas area shoot Nikon exclusively. I've seen them work their setup and played with their cameras. They do really amazing work, it's just a preference thing. The second reason I chose it (and I will openly admit a narrow-minded reason) was that I was getting a good deal. I started with a T3 and a kit lens and a tele-zoom lens combo deal from Sam's. I'm not the type of person to sulk over regrets - I take my life choices as learning experiences. _If_ I did it all over again, I probably would have more heavily considered Nikon.

All of that being said, your choice of camera (and brand) rely a lot on *what* you want to shoot. Is it video? Is it landscape/architecture? Sports? Your purchase should reflect what you shoot. 

Also consider glass. Are you just starting out? The 18-55 is the kit lens that comes with most crop-sensor cameras, and can be a good starting point. If you're doing wildlife, a tele lens might be a better way to go. If you're unsure what you want to shoot, definitely go used. 

I absolutely * love love love * my 5D. My wife and I were looking at Christmas pictures, and we are so glad I made the upgrade. But that purchase was a reflection of what I shoot. 

You also mentioned weight - I personally don't mind it. When I shoot my 5D (gripped) with my Rokinon 85mm, that thing weighs in at over 4 pounds. But I don't mind it. 

Do tons and tons of research as to the whys and features you want before you make the purchase. Good luck!


----------



## alexs (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for your comments. Now I want to get dslr more and more.  Yeah I have been doing loads of research and it just comes down to if I really want my pocketable camera at all times like I used to or have something that can give me more experiments and choices.


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 4, 2014)

alexs said:


> Thanks for your comments. Now I want to get dslr more and more.  Yeah I have been doing loads of research and it just comes down to if I really want my pocketable camera at all times like I used to or have something that can give me more experiments and choices.



Hold on to your P&S. I use my iPhone as a P&S, but always have my dslr available. I also have become more picky with my shots, so even though I may use it less than my iPhone for random pictures, I make the most of the moments that count


----------



## goodguy (Jan 4, 2014)

What's wrong with the Sony a57 and Sony a58, great cameras!!!
I got to play with the older Sony a57, very reasonably priced and has same sensor Nikon D7000 has.


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2014)

reavesce said:


> Many photographers, especially veterans, choose Canon for a reason. I would research those photographers and find out the why they chose it.



Meh. Having recently switched from a nikon to canon I can say in my opinion is that at the end of the day there isn't much difference. Both have brands have slight performance advantages that most people will never notice.


----------



## weepete (Jan 4, 2014)

What's your budget? And if it were me I'd seriously consider Nikon, at the moment their sensors are ahead in both dynnamic range and high ISO performance. And that's from a canon shooter.

I'd reccomend the 5D, it's a brilliant camera and TBH I'd pick it over the 1Ds for every day shooting. The 1D's are a bit of a monster and I find the weight a bit too much. There is no denying the 1D is also a great camera though. But lenses will also set you back about the same as the camera body, and lenses are generally what makes sharp shots.

From there it pretty much depends on what you want to shoot, the 6D is full frame if that's important to you and has good high ISO performance. The 70D is probably the "standard choice" kind of thing, the old 7D is great for sports and wildlife but it's got an old sensor now. It's probaby the closest layout to the 5D though so is a very functional camera.

The 60D is a very capable camera, a very popular choice and one loads of guys use to produce stunning results, so good or reasonable glass with a 60D is a solid choice. And one you will be able to take great shots with.

Below that by the best lens you can afford and buy a body with the rest of your budget. So that's really what it all rests on.

What do you find yourself taking photos of and how do you find the gear you are using restrictive?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> reavesce said:
> 
> 
> > Many photographers, especially veterans, choose Canon for a reason. I would research those photographers and find out the why they chose it.
> ...



It is not only your opinion, it seems to be the opinion of in my opinion the most honest opinion of others.  Huh????????


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 4, 2014)

alexs said:


> Hi
> I recently bought Sony Rx 100, I have been doing lots of point and shoot, so the portability and picture quality really attracted me to buy it.
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm a Nkon guy myself, they have a better dynamic range so better still image quality and they have better low noise to high ISO characteristics.  But if your in the market for a Canon the 60d would be a good choice, you can get a lot of good deals on them right now thanks to the recent release of the 70d.


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well I'm a Nkon guy myself, they have a better dynamic range so better still image quality and they have better low noise to high ISO characteristics.



I've heard the exact opposite from canon owners.   

But I think most of brand loyalty is purchase justification than actual fact.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm a Nkon guy myself, they have a better dynamic range so better still image quality and they have better low noise to high ISO characteristics.
> ...



Well DXO Mark and pretty much anyone who's actually tested the sensors will tell you that despite opinions on the subject, the dynamic range and lower noise at higher ISO are both scientifically measurable qualities and in both categories Nikon sensors when compared to a Canon camera in the same class the Nikon will have a decided edge in both categories.

Canon's on the other hand when compared to a Nikon body in the same price range will usually have better video capabilities and when you compare the XXD series they usually have better FPS and buffer characteristics that will result in being able to fire a longer sustained burst than the Nikon in the same class.   

So no, I'm not a brand loyalist by any means.  I chose the Nikon for the superior still image quality and better lowlight characteristics.  To someone else firing longer sustained bursts or for someone who does video they might prefer a canon.  It really depends on what camera suits your individual needs best.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 4, 2014)

I think words like superior can be very subjective.  Better, slightly better, significantly better?  How much difference in real world use........


----------



## weepete (Jan 4, 2014)

Real world use very little. Post processing software has advanced so much that there is actually very little between the two. The difference only really comes in to play when you look at the time and ways you shoot. There are also work arounds like HDR that render the differences negligable.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 4, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I think words like superior can be very subjective.  Better, slightly better, significantly better?  How much difference in real world use........



Well I use superior in the strict definition of the word, "higher in quality or status".  It really isn't meant as a strict measurement of scale.  I've actually shot a Canon 60d and my Nikon D5100 and compared the results, the still images from the Nikon do have better color range under the same/similar conditions.  Not that the Canon sensor is junk, not by any means - but the Nikon does produce better still images.   It's not a night and day difference, but it is noticeable.   Same with the lowlight performance, the 60d had a significant increase in noise at higher ISO when compared to my D5100.

Now on the upside for the 60d it shot faster, but not even so much the extra frame per second but the buffer itself took a lot longer to overwhelm, I was able to shoot much longer bursts with the 60d than I could with the D5100.  The 60d had a little bit better autofocus system but as far as autofocus speed they were about the same, just that the 60d had more cross focus points and wasn't quite as finicky about certain autofocus points as my D5100.

All in all the 60d wasn't a bad camera and I can recommend it in good conscience, but I think the OP does deserve to make an informed decision and choose the camera that best suits his/her needs.  Unlike a lot of folks I don't really look at Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax et al and say, this is the superior camera maker!  Each system has advantages and disadvantages, each has it's strong points and it's weak points.   I just try to give folks the best info I can and let them make up their own minds as to what system is going to suit them best.

I came awfully close to going Pentax myself when I first purchased a DSLR - the two things that convinced me to go Nikon instead was the higher availability of used equipment and the better low light performance.  If I'd decided shooting speed was more important I probably would have gone Canon or Pentax.   As it is at some point I might very well invest in Canon or Pentax as well as my current Nikon gear, I like have a lot of options available.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2014)

Part II - Controlled tests

Canon is still in the "Pentium 4" frame of mind._

Canon's fine. Lots of them on sale, all over. The 60D is nice. The T4i or T5i (SAME camera, basically) is fine. WHATEVER, you know? It's a d-slr. If you want ISO 4,000 that does not suck, you'd want a Nikon D7100._


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> Meh. Having recently switched from a nikon to canon I can say in my opinion is that at the end of the day there isn't much difference. Both have brands have slight performance advantages that most people will never notice.



What I meant was not portrayed as such. The statement was meant to be benign. Let me rephrase:

Many veteran shooters choose Canon because they have found that there are reasons that _they_ can justify using it. The same way Nikonians do.


----------



## Luke345678 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like most things, it depends on your budget!


----------

